# Clutch Pedal adjustment



## kd7skx (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wanted to know if there is any way to adjust the throw on the clutch pedal. I have to have my seat pushed forward a lot so I can engage my clutch and would like to sit back a bit farther if possible. I have to put the clutch almost all the way to the floor. Thanks for any help.

Brian


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

no............


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*REALLY?*



zanegrey said:


> no............


 Peice of wood and two large hose clamps...LOL...yeah, ZG is correct, I've tried for an x-GF...she was 5 foot eff all.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

hey guy's i was mistaken (probably drunk)..

there is an adjustment for the clutch pedal throw..

pull the pin on the pivot pin and then loosen the 2 12 mm nuts from the clutcj cyl.

pull the while unit out and lengthen or shorten the adjustment fork..


very sorry...


----------



## kd7skx (Jul 10, 2010)

No problem, thanks for the info.


----------

